# That Long Bed Tundra



## Hitcher

I'm looking at a double cab Tundra 2012 that has a long bed, 5.7 V8 and towing package. Has anyone pulled a TT with one of these? It looks like a natural born TT puller but I would appreciate any input. Thanks


----------



## W.E.BGood

Hitcher...I have an '08 5.7L 4X4 double cab with 6.5 bed and tow a 6,000 dry 27.5 foot long 2011 Outback 250RS. Your first concern with any 1/2 ton model is the payload capacity (you, wife, kids, dog and ALL your junk in the truck PLUS tongue weight). From what I could find the longbed's payload capacity will be 10 to 40 lbs. LESS than the 6.5 bed, and towing capacity difference is negligible. I will leave it to you to work your own numbers with what you have.

For what it's worth, my set-up (wife, 18 pound dog and about 300 pounds of stuff in the bed) with a 1,000/10,000 Equal-i-zer hitch works beautifully (including a 5,000 mile trip to northern California last year), but I wouldn't want to tow much more length or weight.

Good luck. Regards, BGood


----------



## Hitcher

I currently tow with a 2004 Tundra, crew cab, 4x4 and the wieghts and length of my outback( 286FK )are the same as yours. Although I don't take it through montain ranges, it does a very good job. I believe the 5.7 will be great, I just don't know about the wheel base as far as manuvering around towns. It is 24.1" longer than my current TV and the rear wheels are very close to the rear bumper. I don't think they will look to kindly of test driving it with my camper in tow. I may ask though.


----------



## W.E.BGood

The longbed is 19 inches more wheelbase than mine (164 vs 145), so I can't believe there's relatively THAT much difference between their maneuverability. The turning circle diameters are 44.0 feet vs 49.0 feet. 2012 Tundra specs

I've had a wee bit of trouble getting into the very smallest spots the State and National Parks we've visited, but have managed OK as long as I've disconnected the Equal-i-zer bars in order to make the turning radius tighter.


----------



## Hitcher

SOLD! My 04 has been a great truck but at 289,000 miles the next camping season makes me wonder a little. I'll retire her to just the daily driver.







I really want to put that magical 300,000 mark on her myself. Thanks for your help!


----------



## katoom400

I pulled the same trailer (2014 250rs) with a 2010 dual cab, long bed and it did very well, but it is lonnnngggg. the 5.7 motor is a beast paired withe 4.30 gears it pulled awesome! very stable on the highway, but I did feel it a bit on twisty back roads.

the biggest problem for me as stated earlier in this thread by BGood, is that you run out of payload very quickly. on a fully loaded trip for me I was approaching 800-1000lbs over my payload sticker. I had air bags to level everything out and E rated tires but still I was a little uncomfortable at this weight. I upgraded to a 2015 F250 which doubled my payload capacity.

If however you do not exceed the payload capacity, the 5.7 Tundra is a wonderful ride empty and pulls with authority for a 1/2 ton truck!


----------

